# Hello from PA



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

I have 4 kids. We bought our first mice 2 weeks ago. We have lots of experience with animals, and we are very excited to have them.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats and welcome! Mice are like potato chips! Be warned! LOL!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Even moreso than rats, I think! At least with rats space was filled up much more easily. With mice it's easy to think, "Oh, she'll fit in fine." or "What's another tank?"

Welcome!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome! Whereabouts in PA are you? I'm in Allentown


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

hello from the uk


----------



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

I am living in Strasburg (Lancaster County). I am already addicted. I am trying to be sure that I look for quality, not quantity. Or else, I may come back with a dozen from Rodentfest.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

